

LLVM's Clang going into FreeBSD's base system - yan
http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.compilers.clang.devel/8784

======
avar
If FreeBSD does replace GCC, will there be any GNU software left in the base
system?

~~~
durin42
On my FreeBSD 8 machine, grep is still GNU grep. Last I knew, bsdgrep wasn't
quite finished, but was close. diff is from GNU diffutils, but patch appears
not to be a GNU variant. bc/dc are GNU.

Getting really close though. The compiler was the last really huge piece of
the system that was GNU dependent.

~~~
cperciva
_The compiler was the last really huge piece of the system that was GNU
dependent._

I think you're forgetting about binutils and gdb. It sounds like there might
be a replacement for binutils coming up soon, but I haven't heard anyone
seriously talk about writing a new debugger. There's also texinfo (hopefully
this can die in 10.0) and groff (hopefully this can be replaced by some new
NetBSD code in 10.0).

But we're definitely moving in the right direction.

~~~
X-Istence
FreeBSD has the libelf project, along with the elftoolchain that is attempting
to write replacement versions of binutils tools that are BSD licensed:

<http://wiki.freebsd.org/LibElf>

More information:

[http://elftoolchain.sourceforge.net/for-review/libelf-by-
exa...](http://elftoolchain.sourceforge.net/for-review/libelf-by-
example-20100112.pdf)

<http://wiki.freebsd.org/LibElf/ImplementationStatus>

~~~
cperciva
That's what I meant by "there might be a replacement for binutils coming up
soon". :-)

~~~
X-Istence
And I just noticed you are Colin Percival ... yay for paying attention, off
course you'd know about the ELF projects for FreeBSD :P.

BTW, your slideshow on the encryption stuff, very cool! Enjoyed it
tremendously.

